# MECA Madvette 3x in Murfreesboro, TN on June 6th.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Info:*
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-06-10TN.pdf

*Location:*
Lanes Trains & Automobiles Entertainment Depot
450 Butler Drive
Murfreesboro, TN 37127


It’s a 3x event which will help us all get some extra points. 

The location is pretty cool (bowling alley parking lot… food and restrooms available), and we can run a drop for your power supply if you have one (just bring a looooong extension cord). Had a good time last time. 


I plan on being there. Anyone else?
Hope to see you guys there!

-	Erin


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This was going to be my first show of the year but the wife is going out of town that weekend with her sisters and since Ive got the new car and her's is run down, theyre taking it. 

I really want to hit the Vinny but want at least 1 show as a practice run so Im gonna aim for Wild Bill's show in late June.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

understood.

I'll probably be @ Wild Bill's. 
There's a Huntsville show on July 31st (I think) so I'll be at that one, too. The Vinny is the same weekend as the Parts Express Tent Sale so I may not be there. Not sure, though.

Anyway, hope to see you soon. Enjoy next weekend in the clunker, LOL!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually I worked out a deal. Her sister drives an 08 Toyota Solara convertible. We're gonna trade. Heh heh. No wife, no kid and a cool convertible for 4 days. epper:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Think Im gonna be able to make it after all! Sister in law called today and said her husband is going to let them use his Explorer, so I get to keep mine. So I should be there. Hell yeah! Still dont have the finishing touches put on anything (box aint carpeted, PVC pipes aint painted) but it works. Hopefully I can get it sounding halfway decent by next weekend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

PVC?! 



Cool. See you next weekend.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hell yeah! Took that idea from another thread about using PVC end caps to house tweeters. Im getting tired of having to hide 3" holes every 2 or 3 years when I trade a car in. This way, all I have to hide is a 3/8 hole. Easy. Hell, one little piece of electrical tape would do the trick.

Build quality on this Ford aint great so I dont expect to keep it more than a year or 2 at most so Im installing everything so that I can yank it out in a hurry. Amps are simply bolted down under the rear seats. Wires are ran under the door sill panels and Im just sitting the sub box in the back and I may not even carpet it! LOL 

When I traded in my Ram, I spent 2 hours in the Honda parking lot at night, in 35 degree cold, yanking everything out by flashlight. With the Accord, I spent 3 hours in the parking lot....started raining 30 minutes into it. I swore, never again. I bet I could have this whole system out and the stock one back in within 30 minutes.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So tempted. I will be in Chattanooga on Saturday night to drop off my son and was going to drive home on Sunday. I just may have to push my trip home back one day and come to the show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do it, man. I’m going to try to be there. As of now, I no longer have an IB wall in my car. I’ve already cut and glued together to replacement wall, though, and should have it all back together by this weekend. I’m waiting on some carpet to get here from PE, but if it doesn’t happen, I just won’t be covering the wall.  
Spray paint, ftw! 

Hopefully it’ll be a nice turnout. I’ve been looking forward to this one. I think, though, I’m going to get some radiation shield from my local supplier and use it to cover up my windshield so the car doesn’t get so hot. Wish I had a canopy. :/


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Do it, man. I’m going to try to be there. As of now, I no longer have an IB wall in my car. I’ve already cut and glued together to replacement wall, though, and should have it all back together by this weekend. I’m waiting on some carpet to get here from PE, but if it doesn’t happen, I just won’t be covering the wall.
> Spray paint, ftw!
> 
> Hopefully it’ll be a nice turnout. I’ve been looking forward to this one. I think, though, I’m going to get some radiation shield from my local supplier and use it to cover up my windshield so the car doesn’t get so hot. _*Wish I had a canopy*_. :/


I've got the canopy but I dont have enough room for it in the car


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

oops... wrong thread...


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

unfortunately I wont be able to make this one. But I'll be at the show in Crossville on the 26. And then the vinny.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

there's a Boaz show on the 27th. So, I'll be at that one...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks like I may not be making this one, myself. 

Kirk, you figured out what you're going to do? I texted Blake and he said he's not going to make it.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't talk to me like that!

I plan on being there.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I have good reason. Test on Monday morning and I gotta keep my GPA up. I REEEEAAALLLLY want to be able to go though. You have no idea.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DON'T TALK TO US LIKE THAT!

Whatever, Blake. Car audio is way more important than school. Tell your teacher you know it all already and he'll let you skip the test.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I plan on being there.


Bring your RTA. It brought me good luck last time.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott has it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks like a no go for me. 
after a day of not getting anything I needed to get done, I'm likely going to stick around the house tomorrow and get things done. 

any of you guys still going?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

12 hours was just too much to drive today to get home and I couldn't get out of work tomorrow. If it was a Sat show I would have been there.


----------

